# Can my mice catch my cold/flu?



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

I know some small animals can catch colds, I just wondered if mice can - I haven't handled them today just incase?

Thank you,

Lisa x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The two most common ailments you can catch from mice (or give to mice) are strep throat and ring worm. Gross, huh?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Your fine with colds and flu`s. Just don`t cough over them and make sure you wash your hands before handling or interacting with them. I`ve caught ringworm from a mouse before but it was easy to treat with cream from my GP. Thing is, we`re more likely to pass germs to them than they are to us!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

racingmouse said:


> Your fine with colds and flu`s. Just don`t cough over them and make sure you wash your hands before handling or interacting with them. I`ve caught ringworm from a mouse before but it was easy to treat with cream from my GP. Thing is, we`re more likely to pass germs to them than they are to us!


This is true! Mice are anything but the rabid, biting, disease-inducing evil monsters most people think they are. They have much more to fear from us!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It is JG. Their immune systems are very similar to ours, but they are small and fragile, so they can be more prone to opportunistic illnesses.


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you all, just didn't want to make them ill :mrgreen:


----------

